# voice your opinion on tipping



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's a forum on uber pax asking the question of whether they should tip or not. Why arent we saying our piece?

http://www.quora.com/Am-I-expected-to-tip-my-Uber-driver


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Drivers are their own worse enemies:
"Dipti Desai, startup warrior, product & dat... (more)
50 upvotes by Marc Bodnick, Quora User, John Oommen, (more)
*I have asked several Uber drivers in a number of cities if I can tip them. The answer has always been a no, and that Uber takes care of it. I hope they do.*
Written 10 Sep, 2014."


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

That quora post was back in September, two fare cuts ago. Back then Uber was paying a reasonable wage. Now its less than minimum wage for most of the "48ers".

But I don't think the solution is for passengers to make up the difference with tips. It would be better if no passengers would tip other than for some exceptional out-of-the-ordinary service, force drivers to truly assess the situation and quit, and eventually force Uber to raise rates while also possibly opening a window for other rideshare services to steal market share. e.g. if a rider isn't finding any uber drivers in their area, they download lyft app and find a lot more drivers, and they start using lyft regularly.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Passengers dont care about all that. We need to let them know that ettiquette in tipping UBERX drivers is warranted. The first things they read should not be "its factored in..."


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

suberj said:


> Passengers dont care about all that. We need to let them know that ettiquette in tipping UBERX drivers is warranted. The first things they read should not be "its factored in..."


Couldn't agree more

see https://uberpeople.net/threads/rewarding-riders-who-do-tip.11182/


----------

